# Autoglym engine bay cleaner and water?



## tel84

Hi

I got some autoglym engine and bay cleaner spray. I was wondering if it's OK to use this cleaner without the need of water to clean it off after using it? 

Not to confident using water in the engine bay unless you guys think It would be better to just use a small wet brush to get any residue off after using the spray? 

Also would chemical guys trim gel be OK on the engine bay plastic covers. I use it on my tyre walls more but I think it's ideal for plastic trims as well? 


Many thanks


----------



## Autoglym

You should rinse the cleaner off thoroughly after use. You should make sure it is all removed. If you don't want to use water, you can 'clean' a moderately dirty engine with a ton of microfibres and Vinyl & Rubber Care. It is what we do if there is a water sensitive engine that needs tidying up.


----------



## tel84

hi

Thanks for your reply, would it be ok to spray some of this cleaner on a microfibre cloth and then use a damp microfibre afterwoods to clean off any cleaner? that way I should not get to much cleaner or water into areas I dont want wet.

cheers


----------



## Kirkyworld

What car is it? i regularly jet wash all 4 of my engines, all diesel mind never had any issues.


----------



## Autoglym

tel84 said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply, would it be ok to spray some of this cleaner on a microfibre cloth and then use a damp microfibre afterwoods to clean off any cleaner? that way I should not get to much cleaner or water into areas I dont want wet.
> 
> cheers


I imagine that would be ok, yes. What car is it?


----------



## tel84

Hi

Its a Ford Focus mk2.5 tdci

I only want to give it a minor clean on parts that I can reach easily, not looking to get to dirty, lol


----------



## Autoglym

Well don't hold us to this, but that doesn't sound like it would be a problem, but totally understand your desire to err on the side of caution.


----------



## tel84

Autoglym said:


> Well don't hold us to this, but that doesn't sound like it would be a problem, but totally understand your desire to err on the side of caution.


Thanks, like I say I only want to give it a little clean on the top section anyway. Its the plastic covers that are the most dirty, in which case I will use some trim gel to restore them.

One more thing can you use the engine bay cleaner on plastics?

cheers


----------



## Autoglym

Yes, Engine & Machine Cleaner is suitable for for all metal, plastic or rubber engine components and surrounding paintwork.

Vinyl & Rubber Care is best under the engine as you can spray it onto the rubber hoses you can't reach to buff, but it will dry to a uniform finish.


----------



## tel84

yeah did see the vinyl and rubber care spray but have some chemical guys tyre trim gel which seems fine to do all plastic as well so will try that.


----------



## xj40

I have found Autoglym engine and machine cleaner to be very effective.

When I cleaned the engine bay of my old Jaguar some time ago, I cleaned it in sections rather than doing the whole thing at once and targeted areas with the spray, then after I had liquefied the grease and dirt, I rinsed the area with a small watering can. This way, I made sure all the water went where I wanted it to go!

I didn't clean the sensitive areas this way - the spark plugs are deeply recessed and I felt they would fill up with water and cause running problems if I did. Likewise, I did not clean the alternator or relays like this either! On my car, the battery is in the boot, so that wasn't a problem. It is mostly pretty obvious which parts may not like to get wet.


----------



## Sutty 90

It's good stuff I definitely recommend it, it powered through my engine bay that had 10 years worth of grime in it.

Sutty.


----------



## Autoglym

xj40 said:


> I have found Autoglym engine and machine cleaner to be very effective.
> 
> When I cleaned the engine bay of my old Jaguar some time ago, I cleaned it in sections rather than doing the whole thing at once and targeted areas with the spray, then after I had liquefied the grease and dirt, I rinsed the area with a small watering can. This way, I made sure all the water went where I wanted it to go!
> 
> I didn't clean the sensitive areas this way - the spark plugs are deeply recessed and I felt they would fill up with water and cause running problems if I did. Likewise, I did not clean the alternator or relays like this either! On my car, the battery is in the boot, so that wasn't a problem. It is mostly pretty obvious which parts may not like to get wet.


That is one clean engine bay :thumb:


----------



## RichieST

Always do my engines with AG engine and machine cleaner, give it a good brushing in with a detailing brush, then a good rinse with an open ended hose. As long as you keep on top of it there is no need to use pressured water, just stay away from the fuse box area and don't direct water straight at the alternator (it's ok to get it wet)


----------



## Damo80

What is the trade version of engine and machine cleaner?


----------



## Autoglym

Damo80 said:


> What is the trade version of engine and machine cleaner?


There isn't a direct equivalent, we would recommend that one of our TFR's was used. They all have a recommended dilution strength to clean engines with.


----------



## Evo_uk

Kirkyworld said:


> What car is it? i regularly jet wash all 4 of my engines, all diesel mind never had any issues.


 Do you cover anything ?


----------

